# Dark Eldar Army, unit by unit for Paypal



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

We have:

Two units of Kabailte Warriors, each with Blaster, Splinter Cannon and Sybarite with Power Sword and Blast Pistol. One unit completely finished and painted, includng varnish. £10 each.

One unit of 15 Hellions, including Sybarite with Agoniser and a conversion for Baron Sathonyx, which is extremely well painted. 15 models total. £20

One unit of 10 Wracks including a Haemonculus. These are the Warmachine Cephalyx Slaver & Drudge Mind Slave models with a couple of Mechanithralls thrown in. Extremely good proxy models, with added spikey bits to make them look more Deldarish. 10 Models total. £10

Two units of Trueborn, each with 4 men including 2 Dark Lances. 2 of the models are the old metal Dark Lances from 3rd Ed. 8 models total in two units. £6 each.

One unpainted, assembled, magnetised Venom. Both Cannons have been magnetised, there are no crew besides the pilot. Canopy has not been attached but will be provided with it. £12

Two Ravager Conversions. These are Raider kits with 2 extra guns mounted underneath the gunner, coming out of the hull plating. Particularly dickish tourney players may call shenannigans if you brought them to a hardcore event, but I've never had anyone complain/mention them in casual games or friendly tournaments. Pilot and gunner included, unglued. £12 each.

4 Raiders. Pilot and gunner included, unglued. Two completely finished and painted, including varnish. £12 each.

One Razorwing conversion, built from an (wait for it...) Anakin Skywalker Starfighter model, with added blades, spikey bits, and Eldar Missile Launchers to represent the Missiles. Crew compartment consists of a single pilot with Dark Eldar control console and Space Marine hung to the back wall on spikes with a knife through his collarbone. £5 or thrown in if someone buys more than 1 other vehicle.

Pics of everything available on request. Payment by Paypal only. These go on Ebay in a week. Unless otherwise mentioned models are assembled and painted - either sprayed black or to a good standard in thin coats of paint. All these models were assembled from new by me, and I've been collecting for 15 years so rest assured they're not covered in gobs of Poly Cement. :laugh:

Postage is £3 for infantry and £4 for vehicles (UK), regardless of how many of each you buy. If someone buys the entire thing for £130 (discount) then I will also send them in their custom pluck foam metal carry case for free.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Updated with prices/picture


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Last call before they hit ebay this evening, happy to negotiate a bit if it avoids fees etc.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Now on ebay and selling already.

£10 buyouts for full warrior units.

£12 buyouts for Raiders/Ravagers.

Get cracking, two gone in the few minutes since I posted them up!


----------

